# CPU too hot



## Quack123 (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, so I don't know a better forum to put this in, but my CPU and GPU's are overclocked, and so it is relevant. Here is the problem, a red light on my mobo keeps coming on signaling my CPU is too hot, now it is overclocked, as well as my GPU's, the PSU runs real hot, and its only a 600w. I stick a big 2 foot house fan on the side of my case to help it to cool. Is there a better solution?? Such as maybe a new case. IS it that the CPU paste needs to be renewed. Or do I even have to use liquid cooling?

Thanks for your time in assisting me.


----------



## yangzie (Aug 2, 2009)

maybe you need a new case? how many fans does your current case have? maybe it needs a better flow


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Full system specs please.
Cpu
MB 
Video
PSU
Ram 
Case
Brands and models


----------

